# Half Kibble, Half Raw - Gradual Raw Feeding?



## Misster Dog (Jan 27, 2012)

The more I learn about it, the more I'm attracted to Prey Model raw feeding and am deciding that is the diet I want for my dog. I've been following up on Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats and other raw-feeding sites. I've also just ordered a copy or Raw Meaty Bones and Work Wonders by Tom Lonsdale.

I may start with kibble for the first 3-5 days so puppy isn't overwhelmed with so much changes. I'll have to double check with my breeder if the pups will be raw fed. I know her adult dogs are fed raw. I imagine she may feed her pups kibble simply because most people would be turned off by raw feeding and the transition from raw-kibble may be harder. I'm getting my German shepherd puppy at 8 weeks.

Personally I'd like to go all raw from the get go. My husband prefers we ease into it first instead of going cold turkey. He's supportive of raw feeding but he's definitely not as enthused as I am. He's more indifferent but trusts I will make the right decision. I wouldn't say he's fully convinced..._yet_.

Although I know it is not recommended to feed raw and kibble together, I've seen some owners successful on half and half. I'm certainly not going to feed kibble and raw in the same meal. I was thinking kibble in the morning and raw for dinner. Has anyone else done this? I've heard from pet nutritionists that some dogs do better with a gradual progress than cold turkey. I'm hoping to make a gradual transition by having the food mainly kibble to start and giving raw treat likes chicken feet/necks or Turkey necks. Then gradually work up from there. I've read some gradual approaches were to feed 75% of the old food and 25% of the new food for three days or so. Then do half and half and then 25% old, 75% new. So perhaps start raw as a weekly treat to a daily treat. Then raw as a weekly meal to a every dinner meal or 1 day kibble and 1 day raw. If all goes well, then all raw.

Is that acceptable or is going all raw and nothing else the only way? I admit I would still like to do some home cooking as far as treats go, like pumpkin or peanut butter biscuits. If I go all raw does that mean some cooked treats are a no-no? Such as small cookies or training treats?

I know every dog is different so ultimately, my dog will be the one telling me which works for her.

Please share some of your thoughts and experiences with me. How did you start raw with your dog?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Misster Dog said:


> The more I learn about it, the more I'm attracted to Prey Model raw feeding and am deciding that is the diet I want for my dog. I've been following up on Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats and other raw-feeding sites. I've also just ordered a copy or Raw Meaty Bones and Work Wonders by Tom Lonsdale.
> 
> I may start with kibble for the first 3-5 days so puppy isn't overwhelmed with so much changes. I'll have to double check with my breeder if the pups will be raw fed. I know her adult dogs are fed raw. I imagine she may feed her pups kibble simply because most people would be turned off by raw feeding and the transition from raw-kibble may be harder. I'm getting my German shepherd puppy at 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


The pup is still in your breeders hands right?? Maybe ask them to feed the pup raw then by the time the pup is in your hands you won't need to worry about the transition!


----------



## Misster Dog (Jan 27, 2012)

Miss Molly May said:


> The pup is still in your breeders hands right?? Maybe ask them to feed the pup raw then by the time the pup is in your hands you won't need to worry about the transition!


lol my pup isn't even born yet, but yes, that is a possibility I will ask


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Misster Dog said:


> lol my pup isn't even born yet, but yes, that is a possibility I will ask


LOL.... That is great you are learning everything about feeding Raw before getting you pup!:thumbup:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

For the first week home I like to stay on whatever the puppy came with from the breeder or the same thing if they don't send anything home with you. This just lets the puppy settle in without to many changes. If digestion is going good and the new home doesn't seem to have had an effect on the puppy I would then switch to whatever you want. I personally like to switch cold turkey to raw. I just make sure I give the digestive system a break in between or give a very small meal of kibble (1/4 of what you would usually feed if you are going to make the next meal raw). With an adult dog I would fully skip a meal or a day and then do the cold turkey switch but puppies are a little different.

It is true lots of dogs do fine on a raw kibble combo but I find that it is dogs who don't tend to have sensitive stomachs. Whenever I hear about someone with a dog who gets the runs when adding new food I always recommend a cold turkey switch to raw it just seems to go better. I also make sure to tell them when switching cold turkey to start out with smaller meals and work up to what they think their dog will eat by day 3 or 4.

You can give whatever treats you want I like what is convenient. Hot dog, Nat Bal rolls although the ingredients suck it is just small amount that they are getting. I am a big fan of pure meat treats like dehydrated liver, tripe and lung but can be expensive and a pain to break up in large quantities.

I have tried lightly boiled cubed meat just so I am not having raw in my treat bag or all over my hands but it is a pain. Only recommended if you are willing to put in the time and really it was because of a limited ingredient diet.

Good luck with you soon to be born puppy


----------



## Misster Dog (Jan 27, 2012)

Clyde said:


> For the first week home I like to stay on whatever the puppy came with from the breeder or the same thing if they don't send anything home with you. This just lets the puppy settle in without to many changes. If digestion is going good and the new home doesn't seem to have had an effect on the puppy I would then switch to whatever you want. I personally like to switch cold turkey to raw. I just make sure I give the digestive system a break in between or give a very small meal of kibble (1/4 of what you would usually feed if you are going to make the next meal raw). With an adult dog I would fully skip a meal or a day and then do the cold turkey switch but puppies are a little different.
> 
> It is true lots of dogs do fine on a raw kibble combo but I find that it is dogs who don't tend to have sensitive stomachs. Whenever I hear about someone with a dog who gets the runs when adding new food I always recommend a cold turkey switch to raw it just seems to go better. I also make sure to tell them when switching cold turkey to start out with smaller meals and work up to what they think their dog will eat by day 3 or 4.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!

To be honest, my husband and I are not 100% how much space we'll have once we move into our apartment and how much space we'll have to store meat. I'm planning on buying a mini freezer ( probably 7 c u. ft) for meat storage and hoping that will work for us. My husband has been very good at pointing out how he appreciates how I want what's best for our dog but to remember our financial limits and how in the end, it comes down to what we can afford. I admit one of the appeals of raw feeding that he does like is how it could potentially be cheaper or on par with kibble, depending where we get our resources. I'm in the process of seeking butchers and getting cost calculations on anywhere I can find meat to do the math and tally. In theory we SHOULD be fine but it's hard to tell how things will go from now until August. We could either do well enough where we may have to settle with kibble(or half) or we may do excellent where we can go all raw. In either case, I'm making use of my time and trying to learn as much as possible so I know what to do when the time comes. Fingers crossed things go well!

If my shepherd proves to be doing well on half and half, would that be an acceptable long-term diet?


----------



## Misster Dog (Jan 27, 2012)

Miss Molly May said:


> LOL.... That is great you are learning everything about feeding Raw before getting you pup!:thumbup:


Thanks! I'm trying to do as much research as possible. Sometimes it sounds more complicated than it is but it sounds simple at the same time lol.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Misster Dog said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> To be honest, my husband and I are not 100% how much space we'll have once we move into our apartment and how much space we'll have to store meat. I'm planning on buying a mini freezer ( probably 7 c u. ft) for meat storage and hoping that will work for us. My husband has been very good at pointing out how he appreciates how I want what's best for our dog but to remember our financial limits and how in the end, it comes down to what we can afford. I admit one of the appeals of raw feeding that he does like is how it could potentially be cheaper or on par with kibble, depending where we get our resources. I'm in the process of seeking butchers and getting cost calculations on anywhere I can find meat to do the math and tally. In theory we SHOULD be fine but it's hard to tell how things will go from now until August. We could either do well enough where we may have to settle with kibble(or half) or we may do excellent where we can go all raw. In either case, I'm making use of my time and trying to learn as much as possible so I know what to do when the time comes. Fingers crossed things go well!
> 
> If my shepherd proves to be doing well on half and half, would that be an acceptable long-term diet?


I know lots of people who can't afford to switch to raw and just use the raw meaty bones a few times a week to keep their dogs teeth clean. Even a little raw can be a huge benefit.


----------



## Misster Dog (Jan 27, 2012)

Clyde said:


> I know lots of people who can't afford to switch to raw and just use the raw meaty bones a few times a week to keep their dogs teeth clean. Even a little raw can be a huge benefit.


That's good to know! I'd love to go raw but I'm not sure we can do it, so it's reassuring to know that if not all, then some raw can still work


----------

